# Real world, what do you see broken down at side of road?



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Just lately, I have seen an awful lot of Audis broken down and waiting for assistance at the side of the road, and only the other day a Skoda Superb taxi on the M25, now that's a rarity for my eyes!

So have you noticed a particular brand lately?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mainly European stuff, rarely Japanese or Korean - BUT you have to take in to account the respective sales volumes


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

It's a mixed bag really. Seen a few Renaults and Hyundais broken down by the roadside.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Vauxhalls on fire, newer BMW and Audi with the owner under the opened bonnet!!!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Ive seen a few broken down newer beemers recently. Loads of old 4x4s and pugs


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I suppose it's down to the volumes of car brands out there Lets say seeing a Maserati or Bugatti broken down not many I'd assume because they're rarer than the mainstream brands so less of a % chance of coming across one.:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

In my recent travels it seems to be Peaugeots that I've spotted, either on the hard shoulder or smoking like a b!tch along the M4/M25.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Don't see much tbh 

Seen a brand new volvo in recent days and saw a mk1 audi tt on fire not long ago


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

M62 yesterday saw a broken down Ren Clio


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> Just lately, I have seen an awful lot of Audis broken down and waiting for assistance at the side of the road, and only the other day a Skoda Superb taxi on the M25, now that's a rarity for my eyes!
> 
> So have you noticed a particular brand lately?


Not on the road side but. I work next to an Audi service centre where there's always alot in there having new engines put in. Ones of the techs there said it because there designed to run so efficiently that the owners don't drive them how there meant to be driven, hard to believe. Drive them that badly it needs a new engine and some of these are only a month old.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Usually French cars

Mainly 206's


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have long been amazed how many BMW's you see and hear of that have problems.

When I was into bikes, the BMW bikes were notoriously unreliable too.

All BMW's are beautifully made and great to drive / ride, but they do seem to have more than their fair share of problems.

I might be wrong, I am just saying that is the impression I have formed over many years of listening to people.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Andyb0127 said:


> Not on the road side but. I work next to an Audi service centre where there's always alot in there having new engines put in. Ones of the techs there said it because there designed to run so efficiently that the owners don't drive them how there meant to be driven, hard to believe. Drive them that badly it needs a new engine and some of these are only a month old.


Sounds like a horse**** reason to me lol considering most cars will run in almost any conditions, my mates had more than one car in his garage that's had a hole in the block and still runs on 3 etc, owner didn't realise how much damage that bang caused lol

they'll probably issue a recall om something little soon, like they did for the gearbox bearings a few years back. Probably something silly keeps failing and killing engine components


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

saw a merc today and a mito and an ep3 the other week


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> I have long been amazed how many BMW's you see and hear of that have problems.
> 
> When I was into bikes, the BMW bikes were notoriously unreliable too.
> 
> ...


You tend to hear of the problems with BMWs as people like to publicise them way more than any other brand. The people who like to keep telling people of their issues tend to own certain other brands.

It doesn't help when issues make mainstream TV for all to see. There is loads of cars out there with far worse issues, but you don't know as they don't attract people's interest.

There has been other cars featured on Watchdog and not a single mention on here. BMW have featured a few times and every time it becomes one of the busiest threads in the motoring section full of people who don't own BMWs.

None of the German brands are anywhere near as reliable as people assume. Something that many people don't want to admit and will do everything they can to hide that.

Just look how many BMW last for huge mileage. Loads are company cars that are doing big miles.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Pugiain..... Oh and tbh lots of golfs, polos, peugeots, audi a3s, whatever.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Last one I can remember was an Old MG ZS going much faster than 70, within a mile or so it was smoking and on the hard shoulder.

Surprises me how many older and small engine cars go down the motorway with there foot prob to the floor, must be tough on them.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

mercs and audis i see most


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Couldn't tell you the last time I saw a broken down car.

Cars these days are far more reliable than they were years ago, even the stereotypical makes such as Renault, Fiat and Citroen aren't unreliable.

Apart from a Vauxhall, I've never owned anything other than German cars. Every one of them has had problems of some sort, the best would be my BMW 120d coupe, the worst would be my current car - mk7 Golf GTD - far too many niggly problems that has put me off the VW brand somewhat. The problems coupled with the so-so service from the local dealer would make me change brands.

If you want reliability, it has to be Japanese. Problem I have with them is that none of them (not even Lexus) feel as nice as their German competitors for 'perceived quality'. For example, the new Mazda 3 is a nice looking car, and has quite a smartly styled cabin, however prod about and you start to see the failings - the centre armrest is very flimsy, by comparison the one in my golf is 100% solid, the switches have a lightweight feel and dated appearance (window switches that were being used in the 80s).


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

School busses at the minute there's a depot near my work seems most dent even get out the yard!!!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

206's seem to be a common sight on the hardshoulder.

Also E-class Mercs & Astra's of late come to think of it.

:driver:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

This was the view from my Accord a few months back 










My fault, changed the HT leads to Magnecor a few weeks prior and one wasn't tight enough. Popped off as I hit Vtec, car spluttered to a stop. It fried either the ICM or coil (I swapped the whole dizzy as I had a spare at home) but needed a lift home from the friendly RAC man. HT leads are now on nice and tight! Lol.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Kerr said:


> You tend to hear of the problems with BMWs as people like to publicise them way more than any other brand. The people who like to keep telling people of their issues tend to own certain other brands.
> 
> It doesn't help when issues make mainstream TV for all to see. There is loads of cars out there with far worse issues, but you don't know as they don't attract people's interest.
> 
> ...


All cars can fail, of course, and as you say people have agendas.

I had an Audi A4 company car circa 2000 which was fully specced with V6 engine and all the goodies. It had a few annoying problems which you wouldn't expect of a new "German car" and the build quality was quite rubbish in places.

It developed quite a few corrosion spots too, which Audi were keen to tell me was because of paint not being able to bond with the "advanced" aluminium parts; as far as I was concerned, it was a car that rusted and felt cheaply made in places.

In my OP I was just noting that over the years I seemed to hear a disproportionate number of tales of woe from people who were actually owning and driving BMW's.

Equally, for instance, I have been surprised about the number of X-type Jags I have heard about which just seem to run on forever and clock up mega mileages without many breakdowns or big bills.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Pugiain..... Oh and tbh lots of golfs, polos, peugeots, audi a3s, whatever.


If you had my job you'd have breakdowns too


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't get me wrong I know "pro rata" a vast number sold which almost always see some breakdowns of course, which is why I was trying to state "real world", as in, not just tales of woes by people with bad experiences


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Fords for me mostly from what I can remember!

Sutty.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't really see many but when we had an AA man in our car park fixing a colleagues car I asked him and he said the make he gets called out to the most is Land Rover !


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

VW, Audi, on my weekly drive to Aberdeen and back. I always think about the advert about how reliable they are.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

None in particular...last i saw was a Grand Cherokee Overland V8...my mate's :/


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I drive for a living and on my long journeys I usually see a lot of Audi A3's on the side of the road!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Christian6984 said:


> Surprises me how many older and small engine cars go down the motorway with there foot prob to the floor, must be tough on them.


Have often noticed this. Little 1.2s steaming past at 90. You take my mums 1.2tce Twingo, it makes a respectable 100bhp but at 70mph sits at 3,500rpm where my Megane sits at closer to 2,500rpm.

If people don't maintain their cars properly but hammer the engines which isn't uncommon them I'm surprised we don't see more cars at the side of the road. Credit to modern motors I guess.


----------



## AndyED (Jul 14, 2014)

Mostly 206's and older model Vauxhall's. See quite a few Insignia's too.

Odd really, my old Corsa never let me down! All it's lights worked too, unlike most of the one's around here


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Saw four cars driving home yesterday, 30 mile trip. They were all Golfs. :lol:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

scoobyboy1 said:


> I drive for a living and on my long journeys I usually see a lot of Audi A3's on the side of the road!!


Ours was probably one of them. :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Chrisr1806 said:


> Saw four cars driving home yesterday, 30 mile trip. They were all Golfs. :lol:


Not sure I believe this.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Saw an ambulance broken down yesterday with an AA van helping out, i couldn't resist asking if AA stood for Ambulance Assistance.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Insaw one on a recovery truck ! Maybe we need the top gear ambulances lol


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Not sure I believe this.


Not kidding, I was surprised myself.

Onw MK4, one MK5 two MK6 and a Mk7. All had their bonnets open on the hard shoulder.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Have often noticed this. Little 1.2s steaming past at 90. You take my mums 1.2tce Twingo, it makes a respectable 100bhp but at 70mph sits at 3,500rpm where my Megane sits at closer to 2,500rpm.
> 
> If people don't maintain their cars properly but hammer the engines which isn't uncommon them I'm surprised we don't see more cars at the side of the road. Credit to modern motors I guess.


Ah same engine as in was in my Clio and that is revving at also 3.5k revs being a 5 speed and is high enough, could have really done with another gear as they are a cracking little engine. I do also see newer cars like kia picantos etc absolutey bombing down the motorway. One more ironic thing I dont think ive ever seen a Hybrid like a Pruis or something driven under 70mph and prob not using much electric at that speed


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Early Audi TT's seem to be the car of choice around here for making unexpected stops.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Today I saw two Peugeot 206s, a Peugeot 307 all on my 130 mile journey tonight. 

Then at the local supermarket there was a Peugeot 407 on fire. 

I was thinking reading this thread that it isn't that often to see cars broken down, but was thinking I had seen quite a few 206s. 

Four Pugs in a few hours is a lot though.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

An AA van


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Then at the local supermarket there was a Peugeot 407 on fire. .


It wasn't on fire. I have the seat heater on full for my bad back
:thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Audis I seem to see a lot of. Only the newer ones though hense why I'm looking at an older one.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Just browsed this thread, and with no axe to grind (I own a Jap and a German car) it seems that overall, far more European cars have been observed broken down that Japanese.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

On my travels today I saw, Vw Passat CC, BMW 5 series, Toyota Yaris (new type) Ford Focus ST, and a transit


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Also how many of the breakdowns you see are actually owner error or neglect rather than manufacturers failings. For me all the BMWs I have driven have been faultless.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I have seen alot of volvos recently for some reason


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Pittsy said:


> I have seen alot of volvos recently for some reason


That reminds me, saw a volvo broke down the other night


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

few peugeot 107's i think? (the tiny ones)
a 2005 mini cooper
old fiat ducato skip of a van

last week or so. nothing too fancy. I've never had a car break down on me, keep them serviced and a once over every 6 months and you shouldn't ever really break down unless its just very unfortunate


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> keep them serviced


Most breakdowns are electrical or failure of parts, there is no way a service will make any difference.......and these days a service is an oil change plus make sure al the lights are working!!!

Cars are much more reliable these days, breakdowns are rare.


----------

